# LED Lights!! Finally got em done!



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally got my lights in and put together! Used 2 of the Oznium floods and they are brighter than I expected! ready to get em wet!

Kinda moified a esign that someone on here used and I greatly appreciate the pictures of how he built his. Think his name is Ladd or somethin like that.... Whoever it was, THANKS!

Headed to Upper Trinity Bay tom night to try em out if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## Tech (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice variation. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*more info*

What kind of lights did you use exactly and where did you get them. I want to make some also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I would recommend using the high intensity LED spots, not just the floods. The floods are ok to use in conjunction with the spots but not alone, they dont project enough light directly in front. This is just my opinion, just trying to help out because ive been dabbling with these same LEDs for a few months now. 
Looks good guys! 


-mac-


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

egret said:


> Introducing..... THE FLOUNDER RECON
> 
> In super stealth flat black with the ARMY RECON insignia. lol
> 
> ...


Any pics of them bad boys turned on in the water?!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I want to build one too. I might have to order some parts next week.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

Where are you getting your lights?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What are your sources for those LED bulbs and strips?


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey these lights look great! I wouldn't mind building me some. Do yall have any specs?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

i am still waiting for smack to tell me where he got that switch from.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Guys, look at my other thread, its all on there!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410882

If you have facebook look at the "flounder gigging" group blaminack started, all the info, parts list, instructions are on there. I typed up and added pics and everything. Its at the beginning of all the threads.

Redman, i had to start using the stainless push button switch from oznihm because the plastic ones were junk. I got a full refund. Id actually go without a switch at all to avoid complications, saltwater is unforgiving!



-mac-


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking Flounder Rig..


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

My current build has one green flood in it. It worked OK, but in murky water, it's not enough Lumens. I did manage to get 2 flounder Tuesday night with it in ankle deep water. 

I am bringing in a couple different LED lamp designs to experiment with, so I'll post the results once I'm able to evaluate them. One is 460 Lumens, and the other is rated 900-1000 Lumens. Both are white in color.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

nasakid said:


> My current build has one green flood in it. It worked OK, but in murky water, it's not enough Lumens. I did manage to get 2 flounder Tuesday night with it in ankle deep water.
> 
> I am bringing in a couple different LED lamp designs to experiment with, so I'll post the results once I'm able to evaluate them. One is 460 Lumens, and the other is rated 900-1000 Lumens. Both are white in color.


Thats why LaddH and i used one flood on top and one SPOT on bottom. Its plenty of light to see flounder. Heres a pic of it underwater projecting at least 15 feet. One flood is definitely not enough!








-mac-


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Gonna try them like this but I did leave enough wire in the pipe to be able to cut it and put a spot light in like yours smackdaddy.... 

I bought the light at oznium.com. they are about 18.00 a piece and are in the marine section on the website......


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Will have in the water pics after tonight and hopefully a good fishin report!!!


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you guys using these just for walking or will these work on a flatbottom boat ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

2ltl2lt said:


> Gonna try them like this but I did leave enough wire in the pipe to be able to cut it and put a spot light in like yours smackdaddy....
> 
> I bought the light at oznium.com. they are about 18.00 a piece and are in the marine section on the website......


Cool, just trying to help a brotha out! Looks good man!

-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

After looking at all the other options i went with laddhs oznium leds because theyre tough, bright, fairly cheap, have great customer service, draw very little power and they work!! 








-mac-


----------

